# Opus 135 slow movement



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven's late quartets are so awash in ethereal slow movements that I sometimes think that that of the last quartet (Op.135) gets short shrift. Comparatively it's a shorter, more classically proportioned quartet, and its wild scherzo tends to overshadow the adjacent slow movement. Many years ago, by happenstance, I attended what turned out to be the final concert by the Hungarian String Quartet. I forget all the details (except the big work was the Schubert G major), but for the encore -- their last performance as a quartet -- they played the Opus 135 slow movement. And it transported everyone. And an inspired choice, because no one was expecting it.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The chromatic bassline near the ending is exquisite, reminiscent of that of the 3rd symphony 1st movement


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Beethoven's #16 op 135 String Quartet was composed in 1826 and was his last major work. Was he contemplating that his life was not to last much longer? A few things written on the manuscript suggest maybe so. However, the 3rd movement referenced above is a wonder of beauty, solemnity and possibly pathos. If it doesn't move you, check your pulse.






This one adds a minute. I like both interpretations.


----------

